# Free book : Laurent Fignon : we were young and carefree



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2011)

this was passed on to me by smokeysmoo and is now ready to be passed on again .

a good book all about Laurent Fignon 's cycling carear and beyond .

the lucky person must agree to forward it on when they have finished , so all names go in the pot and i will pick one next saturday morning

so all names please


----------



## fimm (29 Aug 2011)

Put me in the hat, please.


----------



## heliphil (29 Aug 2011)

and me please


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2011)

_Moi aussi! _


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Aug 2011)

Bloody hell biggs, everyone must have woken up. Yours was the only reply I got when I posted it up. Thanks for passing it on as agreed


----------



## theloafer (29 Aug 2011)

chucks hat in the ring also ..


----------



## Baggy (29 Aug 2011)

And me, please!


----------



## PpPete (30 Aug 2011)

and me please !


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2011)

Me too!


----------



## al-fresco (31 Aug 2011)

I like this game - me too please!


----------



## Tomba (2 Sep 2011)

Can I be in the draw too please?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

Me too, please!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2011)

sorry guys but baggy came out first so keep watching for when baggy has finished with it


----------



## Baggy (3 Sep 2011)




----------



## Tynan (20 Sep 2011)

how's it going baggy

any hope of upping it to more than a page every weekend?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2011)

Oh, yes please, again!


----------



## Baggy (21 Sep 2011)

Cor blimey, give me a chance!
Should be finished this weekend so I'll start a new thread (Dayvo, I've stuck you on the list and will consider Tynan's application).


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2011)

Baggy said:


> Cor blimey, give me a chance!
> Should be finished this weekend so I'll start a new thread (Dayvo, I've stuck you on the list and will only consider Tynan's application upon receipt of cake).



FTFY


----------



## Tynan (21 Sep 2011)

tsk, that's right blame the bloke that sorts the problem out

you finished it weeks ago and forgot didn't you?


----------



## Baggy (21 Sep 2011)

Cake would definitely help...

When the time comes, there will be an independent selection committee consisting of our cat.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2011)

mee ow purrr purrr


----------

